# Your comment is awaiting moderation = Το σχόλιο πρέπει να εγκριθεί από διαχειριστή



## NatCat (Apr 7, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Έχω κολλήσει με αυτό το ρημαδιασμένο το moderation. 

Προτάσεις όπως «το μήνυμά σας υποβάλλεται σε έλεγχο» και «το μήνυμά σας ελέγχεται» δεν μου αρέσουν γιατί παραπέμπουν σε γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, λογοκρισία, σωματικό έλεγχο κτλ. Δεν θέλουμε οι αναγνώστες ενός ιστολογίου να νιώθουν ότι τους περνάμε από έλεγχο, έτσι δεν είναι;

Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά καλή απόδοση του moderation και απλώς μου έχει διαφύγει;


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2011)

Μήπως θα προτιμούσες: "Αναμένεται έγκριση για το σχόλιο / μήνυμά σας";

Και η έγκριση τυπικούρα θυμίζει, αλλά στα δικά μου μάτια (και αυτιά) τουλάχιστον, δεν φαντάζει τόσο καφκική γραφειοκρατική.


----------



## NatCat (Apr 7, 2011)

Προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την έγκριση ακριβώς για τους λόγους που αναφέρεις. 

Επιπλέον, το ενλόγω ιστολόγιο έχει χαλαρό ύφος και δεν κολλάνε καθόλου οι έλεγχοι και οι εγκρίσεις. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η πιστή μετάφραση. Μπορώ να γράψω ό,τι θέλω φτάνει να περνάει το νόημα.

Πώς θα το λέγατε με δικά σας λόγια;


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2011)

NatCat said:


> [...] Πώς θα το λέγατε με δικά σας λόγια;


 

Στάσου λίγο να το δούμε πρώτα και μετά το δημοσιεύουμε. :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2011)

Το σχόλιό σας περιμένει το ΟΚ του συντονιστή.

Σκότωνέ τους με τα δικά τους όπλα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2011)

H Wordpress χρησιμοποιεί το παρόμοιο: Το σχόλιο πρέπει να εγκριθεί από διαχειριστή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Έχουμε το ελεύθερο; _Το σχόλιό σας περιμένει στο φανάρι, να ανάψει το πράσινο._


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Τρελό στρίβειν: _Η διαδικασία ανάρτησης του σχολίου σας αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί σύντομα. ;)_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

Το σχόλιό σας περιμένει μια υπογραφή από τον προϊστάμενο.
Το σχόλιό σας διεκπεραιώνεται αρμοδίως.
Λίγη υπομονή με το σχόλιο. Ούτε η Ρώμη χτίστηκε σε μια μέρα.
Απολαμβάνουμε για λίγο ακόμη το σχόλιό σας πριν αναγκαστούμε να το μοιραστούμε με την ανθρωπότητα.


----------



## unique (Apr 8, 2011)

Το σχόλιό σας βρίσκεται σε αναμονή ή
Το σχόλιό σας θα αναρτηθεί σύντομα (αφού πρώτα πάρει το ΟΚ από μια επιτροπή ιεροεξεταστών, από τη σύνοδο των συντονιστών, από τους νομικούς σύμβουλους του ιστολογίου και από μια ομάδα φιλολόγων). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι λέξεις "έγκριση" και "έλεγχος" παρακάμπτονται. :devil:


----------



## NatCat (Apr 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ωραίες προτάσεις. Ο πελάτης προέκρινε την πρόταση του Dr7x αλλά μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια από τις πιο...ασυνήθιστες προτάσεις στο δικό μου ιστολόγιο, το οποίο αναμένεται να δει το φως της μέρας σε καμιά εβδομάδα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή κι εμένα μού άρεσε, το έβαλα στον τίτλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

Είδα επίσης σε χρήση και το: _Το σχόλιό σας θα εγκριθεί σύντομα._


----------



## Themis (Apr 8, 2011)

Το "πρέπει να" μου φαίνεται αμφίσημο, και οπωσδήποτε όχι καλή λύση. Τα "αναμένει", "περιμένει", "υπό..." μου φαίνονται πιο ουδέτερες και λιγότερο εκφοβιστικές λύσεις. Πέρα από τις εξαιρετικές ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις, θα μου φαινόντουσαν πιο λογικές ορισμένες από τις άλλες λύσεις που αναφέρθηκαν:

Αναμένεται έγκριση για το σχόλιο / μήνυμά σας
Η διαδικασία ανάρτησης του σχολίου σας αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί σύντομα
Το σχόλιό σας βρίσκεται σε αναμονή
Το σχόλιό σας θα αναρτηθεί σύντομα

And the winner is:
Το σχόλιό σας διεκπεραιώνεται
(Εκπάγλου ασάφειας, υπαινικτικότητας και λιτότητας - και κανέναν δεν προσβάλλει. Χωρίς το "αρμοδίως" βέβαια, ε Δόκτορα; Να μην τους τα λέμε όλα!)

Έδιτ: _"Το σχόλιό σας θα εγκριθεί σύντομα"._ Η ουσία όμως είναι ότι μπορεί και να μην εγκριθεί. Ειδάλλως, προς τι όλη η φασαρία;

Έδιτ2: Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, ικανοποιητική και λιτή θα ήταν και η λύση:
Σχόλιο σε διαδικασία ανάρτησης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα δούμε το πρώτο λανθασμένο: Το σχόλιο σας *επεξεργάζεται.

Για περαστικούς κλπ: Είναι λάθος, έτσι; (Γι' αυτό και το λαδιάρικο χρώμα, γι' αυτό και το αστεράκι.) Το σχόλιο δεν επεξεργάζεται κανέναν, οκ; Σωστά θα ήταν π.χ. τα: Ο διαχειριστής επεξεργάζεται το σχόλιο, Σχόλιο υπό επεξεργασία κλπ.



> Έδιτ: "Το σχόλιό σας θα εγκριθεί σύντομα". Η ουσία όμως είναι ότι μπορεί και να μην εγκριθεί. Ειδάλλως, προς τι όλη η φασαρία;


Μα θα εγκριθεί, αν και εφόσον... Άλλωστε, τι είναι το _σύντομα_ μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα; :inno:


----------

